# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si e imagjinoni anëtarin/en?

## Nyx

Ne shumicen e kohes pervec avatrit, qe eshte imazhi i vetem qe shohim nga nje anetar (nqs kane nje te tille) krijojme nje ide edhe nga shkrimet e secilit .... te dalim ne teme tani ... megjithe keto fantazira qe keni si e imagjinoni, ose me mire c'pamje i jepni anetareve te forumit?

Ju lutem shum po shum shum mos e beni temen paçavure me foto irituese dhe ofendime ndaj njeri-tjetrit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## durrsaku_Bo

persh kur te shoh ty grifshe me iken petlla ...........e pastaj me haet buk grosh me qep korce lali [^-^]

----------


## Apollyon

Kur te shoh ty engjell, krijoj pershtypjen e nje vajze shum te bukur, te zgjuar, edhe shume te mire..

Por un gjithmone kam te drejte kur krijoj pershtypje per dike, sepse ti ashtu je  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Teme interesant angel_j,
problemi eshte se jemi aq shume ketu sa nuk di se me ke t'ia fillosh.
po flas vetem per ata qe shkruajne ne kete teme,
angel_j e imagjinoj fiks si nje person qe kam njohur ca kohe me pare, bazuar ne avataret e saj.
durrsaku_Bo, vetem dy postime paske lal, nuk kam krijuar asnje imazh per ty.

----------


## xfiles

Apollyon e imagjinoj si aktori/wrestler The Rock, mbase sepse keshtu e kishe avatarin ne fillim.
dhe kuptohet , floket e prera 0.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

xfiles e imagjinoj njeri normal.
lool ashtu edhe per ju te tjeret.

----------


## donna76

te gjithe ato /ata qe me kan pare ngelen (kete duhet ta kuptoj akoma :xx: ) me imagjinonin bjonde te eger...lol

----------


## IL__SANTO

Donna76 edhe une ne fakt Ngela kur te pashe.

Ti ishe BURRNESH derman.     :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> xfiles e imagjinoj njeri normal.
> lool ashtu edhe per ju te tjeret.


Jack_Daniels, e imagjinoj normal , dibran , bjond, dhe ne moshe relativisht te vogel, jo se na e the tek chati, po ashtu imagjinoja dhe me pare  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Gimi3

Çdo anetare i forumit shqiptar ka dicka te vecante , une mendoj se ne baze te postimeve , temave mund te kuptojme me shume se cfare personaliteti eshte.

----------


## DI_ANA

Gimi ty te imagjinoj fiks si ne foto.... :perqeshje: 

Respekte

----------


## Nyx

Ky eshte Apollyon per mua, edhe pse nuk di te bej diferencen edhe aq mire midis tij dhe Morning_Star, me koken gjithe shenja buzesh:

http://www.thexfactor.com/wordpress/...9/shayne-1.jpg
Ky per mua eshte X-Files, i qete kur nuk i bie ne qafe, i zhytyr ne mistere:
http://homepage.mac.com/james.clay/i.../x-files01.jpg

Durrsaku djale ti as avatar s'ke edhe postime vetem 2 me numer s'di c'te them per ty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ShocK

> Jack_Daniels, e imagjinoj normal , dibran , bjond, dhe ne moshe relativisht te vogel, jo se na e the tek chati, po ashtu imagjinoja dhe me pare .


Dibran hahahahahaha  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## xfiles

IL_SANTO
e imagjinoj çun gazmor, te kulturuar, por nga ana e pamjes se jashtme e shof si Bart, dmth si avatari. Po fundja dhe Bart nuk eshte çun i keq.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

> Jack_Daniels, e imagjinoj normal , dibran , bjond, dhe ne moshe relativisht te vogel, jo se na e the tek chati, po ashtu imagjinoja dhe me pare .


Lale une moshen e kam treguar dhe fotot i kam ven ne forum.
Dibran nuk jam.
Bjond jo.
Mosha eshte 20.
nejse np.

----------


## xfiles

Gimi_3,
foto e tij eshte avatari, 
çun parimor, i sjellshem, nuk i gjej dot asnje difekt, perveç se eshte paksa (vetem paaak fare) me ide fetare.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Xfiles o derman po jam komplet e kunderta mgjt Flm dhe po te kthej mbrapsh Komplimentin.

X files e imagjinoj Misterioz,njeri i erresires,ne zbulim te se pamundures e gjithmone me dyshime per boten qe na rrethon.     :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Lale une moshen e kam treguar dhe fotot i kam ven ne forum.
> Dibran nuk jam.
> Bjond jo.
> Mosha eshte 20.
> nejse np.


nuk e kam pare ndonjehere profilin , mos te ngeli qefin per pershtypjet e gabuara  :buzeqeshje: .
atehere duhet te jesh Elbasanlli ti patjeter, se ju keni pushtuar chatin  :buzeqeshje: ,
po e di pse me eshte fiksuar se je dibran, se ne nje shkrim shkruajte "do vrasi veten", per veten tende , tamam gramatike dibrane.

----------


## Gimi3

> Gimi ty te imagjinoj fiks si ne foto....
> 
> Respekte


haha , cfare te besh ... me zbulove une jam ne foto , vetem se me disa ndryshime ne stil i kam flakur rrobat e dimrit  :perqeshje:  pranvera po vie ...

ndersa per ty *DI_ANA* kam bindjen se shumica te njohin cfare personi ne te vertete je  :buzeqeshje:  

Mirepo nje sekret do te doja ta zbuloja , Diana me ka ndihmuar qe te ndryshoj nick-un / nofken time , e kisha gimi3 

e cila shpesh keqkuptohej nga disa anetare te forumit duke me shkruar nikun *qimi3*  shpeshhere me benin te qesh .

Pra ,  ne mesin e gjerave te cilat u thane ketu dua te them edhe nje gje , *DI_ANA* eshte mjafte *zemergjere*.

*Flm*

Respekte.

----------


## xfiles

> Ky per mua eshte X-Files, i qete kur nuk i bie ne qafe, i zhytyr ne mistere:
> http://homepage.mac.com/james.clay/i.../x-files01.jpg


rrofsh ti qe me imagjinon ashtu si e imagjinoj une veten, Fox Mulder me ne krah ate burrneshen qe ta heq trurin.

----------

